# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  المرحلة الآخيرة من المفأجآة قريباً

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..

من تصفح الشبكة اليوم من الساعه 10 صباحاً الى الساعه 12 ظهراً ..

عرف ماهي المفأجآه ..

الآن المرحلة الآخيرة من المفآجآة ..

تم تجربة اليوم ونجحت والحمد الله ولكن ..

يبقى عليها اللمسات الآخيرة ..

لتعمل بكل نجاح ..

سوف يسقط نظام الاعلانات ..

سوف يسقط نظام الآوسمة ..

سوف يسقط نظام الاحصائيات ..

سوف يسقط نظام المتواجدين خلال 24 ساعة ...

وبإذن الله سوف تكون المفاجاة خلال شهر أو أقل بإذن الله ..

بعد نجاح اللمسات الآخيرة .. 

كل المودة

----------


## مضراوي

*يسعدني اول من يرد على موضوعك*
*خساره !ماكنت متواجد اللحين توني شابك*
*شكلها المفاجئه حلوه ~*
*والله يعينا نصبر شهر او اقل هع*
*يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي* 
*لآعدمناك ~*
*تحيآآتووو*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

تو شابكه 
طيب ليش؟
تخفيف يعني :huuh: 

وحده ماتخلي في قلبها حسره  :toung:

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مممممممممممممم
انا تصفحت الشبكة بهالوقت وكان المنتدى موقف 

بس ويش هي المفاجئة؟؟
ياحبك للسسيبنس

----------


## موالية حيدر

_ موفقين_ 
_لكل ...   خير ..._
_و  صلاح ..._



_والله يساعدكم... _ 
_يا رب_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*خسآره مآكنت موجوده عشآن اعرفهآ  ..* 
*ذبحني الفضول آمبى اعرف وشو  ،،* 
*الله يصبرني هالمده كلهآ إن شآء الله تكون المده آقل من شهر  ..* 
*يعطيك العآفيه وننتظر ،* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## ليلاس

خسارة ما كنت متواجدة في هل الوقت تواجدت بعده هع

بعد شهر فترة طوييييييلة

لكن سنظل في الانتظاااااار

يعطيكم العااااااافية

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

أعتقد عرفت وش اللي بيرتفع بدال اللي يسقط
اذا ماخاب ظني.............مابقول 
ان شاء الله يطلع هو اللي في بالي

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

كنت متواجده بس ماادري وش الي صار <<<< خبله 
بس شاكه في شي ومابقوله <<< تخاف يطلع مو صح 
بالانتظار خيو 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام والرحمه..
طبعا مو متوااجدة .. بس بانتظاار المفأجاة ان شاء الله
الله يعطيك العااافيه خييي ..
بوركت جهودك..
دمت بحمى المولى..

----------


## Habit Roman

بالآنتظار أخي 

ونحن متشوقين لمعرفة المفاجئة

تحياتي 
أختكم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

نتطلع لمشارف المفاجأة.....!! بعُمق...

شكري أزّفه ........والدعاء ممدود على أضلع عطاءكم..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى...

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات ..
كنا ننتظر للمفاجئة وها نحن ننتظر وسنظل ننتظر
حتى نعرف ماهي المفاجئة ..
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي على هكذا جهود
في تطوير الشبكة ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيك العافيه

سنظل ننتظر ادا امدنا الله بالعمر<<<وادا مت روحو عند قبر وقولو الي شنو المفاجئه’’’بيذبحني الفضول ههــ

تحياتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

*<<<مافهمت شيء* 


*بس بنتظر بشوق*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
 :huh: 
بالقطارهنيشن المفاجئنيشن..
مخي في حاله تشوينيشن !!  :wacko: 
يسقط يسقط يسقط
<< حسيت روحي في مظاهره
 :lol: 
>> ضايعه في الطوشه
موفقين
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ابو طارق

*شوقتنا لجديدك الدائم* 

*وبما ان التجربة تمت بنجاح* 

*اذا ستكون المفاجئة جميلة* 

*سننتظر  ونتمنى ان لا يطول الانتظار* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

* ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نحن مع المنتظرات والمنتظرون

----------


## يوم سعيد

*أنا أصالة عن نفسي أمقت المفاجأت التي تأخذ حيزاً من الصبر قصير الأجل  فاذا كان الانتظار سيطول لمدة شهر فلا مانع لدي من الانتظار ، وأما ما يفوق ذلك فأنا ومع شديد اعتذاري أنسحب من قائمة الانتظار فأنه لا طاقة لي على الصبر فصبري مفعوله شهر واحد فقط وما يزيد عن ذلك فهو خارج عن الخدمة مؤقتاً ... فأتمنى أن تأتي الرياح كما أحب وعلى قولة الأخت ملاك ... يا حبك للسيسبنس ؟ ولو اني ما اعرف وش السيسبنسنس ؟ بس يالله مع القوم يا شقرا ...؟!!!!!*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------

